# The journey to Mordor is FAR!!!



## LeRodent (Mar 10, 2021)

Do any of you use the app "Walk to Mordor"? It is a simple milage tracker that relates how far you've hiked with where in Frodo's journey you would be. I am a fairly avid hiker, and while I knew when I read the books that quest was long, this app really cements how FAR the ring-bearer had to go. Check it out to add a bit of fun to your walking/hiking/jogging/biking activities. (I suppose you could add in driving if you want, but I think this would be cheating.)


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Avid hiker here too. I've not used the app you mention, but the Eowyn Challenge website http://home.insightbb.com/~eowynchallenge/ is really fun if you want to follow the journey. The distances are based on Karen Wynn Fonstad's maps of ME - and KWF collaborated in producing the resources on the website.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 10, 2021)

This is a fun one I've used on Android, not Mordor but zombies








Zombies, Run! 11 - Apps on Google Play


Ultra-immersive running game and audio adventure




play.google.com


----------



## LeRodent (Mar 10, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Avid hiker here too. I've not used the app you mention, but the Eowyn Challenge website http://home.insightbb.com/~eowynchallenge/ is really fun if you want to follow the journey. The distances are based on Karen Wynn Fonstad's maps of ME - and KWF collaborated in producing the resources on the website.


Too cool. I'm gonna have to use both, I guess.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2021)

I just put Walk to Mordor on my phone. I will try it out tomorrow.


----------

